# how to test an ignition module



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I was given a Poulan blower. There is no spark. I have the module removed from the engine, Is there a procedure using a volt ohm meter to test the module? I am fairly certain that it is bad. I did disconnect the kill switch prior to disassembly and still did not have spark. I hate to have to reassemble the thing to see if cleaning grounds etc. make any difference. Any hell
appreciated

Spit


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Is your meter analog or digital. If it is analog set it on the lowest ohm setting, put the black into the sparkplug boot contacting the metal. Touch the red on any part of the coil or module (I'm assuming you are talking about the two legged coil) that contact the ground on the saw. You should get a reading, probably about .5 ohms. If it goes to infinity then the coil is shot. I don't have a digital but I'm sure it is the same.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

The only way to test the coil off the item is with a specialist coil tester like imeri 3000, merc-o-tronic78 or sic80 etc as you have to induce a magnetic field to trigger the coil and measure the coil output you need at least 16kv to fire a coil under compression it is normally the trigger components in the coil that fail ie: scr 

hope this helps

bill


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

There are most likely resistance tests that can be done but without knowing the values needed for each individual ignition unit kinda hard to do. 

The only real way to test a C/D type magneto ignition like that is with it assembled. Otherwise too hard to get the magnetic reversal that flips the transistor off/on state there.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

It definitely did not work on the blower. I disconnected the kill switch and test it with a spark checker...even put my finger on the end of the checker when I cranked it...no spark no jolt. I was just hoping I could confirm it easily wiht a meter.

Spit


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The easiest way is to just make sure the CDI unit has a good ground, unplug any kill switches to eliminate them as an issue and check for spark. If there is no spark, it's pretty safe to assume the module is no good. Some modules can be perfectly fine and if you send even micro voltage through them you can render them useless. 

It takes specialized equipment to test them. If the ground to the coil is good and the kill switch is not shorted, then if it's not sparking, replace it.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I was ready to order a module when I thought I better check compression ? I found that there really wasn't any to speak of..so I pulled the cylinder and it was all scored and the ring was stuck, cleaned it up and reassembled but all I could get was 60 lbs. Looks like this is going to the "for parts" pile
Thanks for the help

Spit


----------

